# SFIC M&P base



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2008)

Who has the best price on SFIC bases? I am thinking about switching! Thanks, Tabitha


----------



## Bret (Jan 3, 2008)

KY Candle Wax Supply is where I get mine. Vicky is great, fragrances are great.

http://www.kycandlewaxsupply.com


----------



## Lane (Jan 4, 2008)

Quick question... what's SFIC? I mainly do CP but started on M&P...


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

It's too early in the morning for me... the SF stands for San Fransisco. I forget what the IC stnads for (not awake yet) , but they make & sell M&P bases as welll as other bases but sell ONLY in bulk of 250+ pounds.


----------



## Bret (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.sficcorp.com/

Peaks and KY carry their bases, I'm not sure who else.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

I am getting a quote on 250 pounds delivered, maybe a co-op is in order!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet I need base as well


----------



## Lane (Jan 4, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> It's too early in the morning for me... the SF stands for San Fransisco. I forget what the IC stnads for (not awake yet) , but they make & sell M&P bases as welll as other bases but sell ONLY in bulk of 250+ pounds.



Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is the break down:

Average cost is approx $3.12 for 1# pound of shea soap. 

If I ordered 250# & figured in the shipping then divided by 250, each pound end up costing approx $2.50 a pound. 

We would save about .62cents per pound. 

Savings on the whole 250# would be $155.00.

Savings on 25# would  be $15.00. 

Would it be worth it to host a co-op?

Who would need how much?

If we did a co-op I would offer probably 5 different bases, maybe more.

I am going to start a co-op thread so we can discus this better.


----------



## Derekl1963 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Who has the best price on SFIC bases? I am thinking about switching! Thanks, Tabitha



Depends on shipping costs too!

Brambleberry carries SFIC bases IIRC.


----------

